# Skipper's Adventures - Week 51 Kryptos



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures 
Week 51

Kryptos

​*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

When I saw the title, I immediately thought of Superman's home-planet Krypton.  
As a foreigner, Skipper's adventures are good to learn something new, in this case about American culture. 
Oh, and that Kryptos sculpture would make a good "rock climbing wall" for Skipper and Scooter.


----------



## ImaPrettyBird (Dec 16, 2014)

Embedded somewhere in the scrambled alphabet of the sculpture is the cryptic cypher that will direct Skipper and Scooter to their next location. :lockd:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oooh dang this is getting real! 
Skipper and Scooter, the Senior Executive Detectives, are tracing the footsteps of the evil Vulturous, villain of the skies!! :question: :whois:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aluz said:



That Kryptos sculpture would make a good "rock climbing wall" for Skipper and Scooter. 

Click to expand...

It would indeed, Ana!



ImaPrettyBird said:



Embedded somewhere in the scrambled alphabet of the sculpture is the cryptic cypher that will direct Skipper and Scooter to their next location. :lockd:

Click to expand...

 Patricia you may be onto something! 



StarlingWings said:



Oooh dang this is getting real! 
Skipper and Scooter, the Senior Executive Detectives, are tracing the footsteps of the evil Vulturous, villain of the skies!! :question: :whois:

Click to expand...

 :spy: :undwech:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

The silver case and red bag in the same location....

I have no feel for what this mean's....what has the situation gravitated into....I wonder if the boys even know themselves. Being the top caliber agent's that they are, they would carry out the mission regardless.....

I do take great relief in the fact that they appear to be under no duress at the present time...that maybe for once, they are safe...maybe they are looking to a well deserved break, or even a retirement if their handler, "D" deem's it....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



The silver case and red bag in the same location....

I have no feel for what this mean's....what has the situation gravitated into....I wonder if the boys even know themselves. Being the top caliber agent's that they are, they would carry out the mission regardless.....

I do take great relief in the fact that they appear to be under no duress at the present time...that maybe for once, they are safe...maybe they are looking to a well deserved break, or even a retirement if their handler, "D" deem's it....

Click to expand...

For those who are unaware, the Kyrptos Sculpture is on the grounds at the CIA Headquarters in Langley.

Skipper and Scooter are each enjoying a beverage as they sit near the sculpture depicting one of the greatest achievements in Intelligence History -- decryption of code preventing enemies of the free world from gaining power over our allies.

The boys have worked hard on their mission and it does, indeed, look as if their efforts are coming to an end...*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

It may seem all is calm and the end is near ....... But in fact that seat they re so comfortable on is actually a fast descent elevator straight down into the bowels of CIA 
Only the elite and highly trained agents are allowed to sit and then take the ride I imagine to deliver the RED bag and obtain new orders. :focus:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hmmmm, now HOW did Cathy know that? 
I'm wondering if she's a covert agent for the Australian Defence Department...? *


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*I'm afraid this location is an encrypted clue, indicating that we shall Never unravel the mysteries of Skipper and Scooter. To this day, No one has Ever cracked the entire Kryptos code; and likewise, I fear, we shall Never discover the true meaning of the Boys' escapades...*
(BTW, I am so glad Someone has finally gotten that young boy a drink!)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Well said, Ollie -- very well said!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes Ollie....but....

If anybirdie ever does crack the code...we know who it will be......


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

SHHSh don't let the cat out of the bag, CAT Oh no Now I have gone and done it


----------

